# Dressage trainer / instructor Cheshire - Nantwich / Audlem area



## showjump2003 (21 October 2013)

I'm currently looking for a dressage instructor who will travel to my yard in Audlem / Nantwich to teach me on my 4 year old mare. Would like a few lessons at home first before I start taking her out

Any suggestions? Many thanks


----------



## sal960x (23 October 2013)

Hi Gill Murray on 01270 812050 she is based in Hatherton


----------



## Asha (23 October 2013)

sal960x said:



			Hi Gill Murray on 01270 812050 she is based in Hatherton
		
Click to expand...



another vote for Gillian Murray, heard very good reports


----------



## Cheshireway11 (4 November 2013)

Fiona Hulme, she is a BD trainer and very good


----------

